
Mew and Me: iPad Games to Keep Your Cat from Feeling Lonely - ChefboyOG
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mew-and-me
======
LordHeini
Our cat absolutely ignores everything on a screen.

And is boredom in cats even a thing?

He absolutely no trouble sleeping the whole day.

Does not even matter if he is outside or inside he will sleep through the
apocalypse.

As long he has a few ours of activity every now and then he is absolutely
fine.

Which usually means strolling around in the garden and playing with the
neighbors cat or his humans.

If you have a cat and you have to leave it alone for days you should not have
a cat. Half a day is usually totally fine

~~~
Insanity
Agreed. Cats, unlike dogs, seem to be able to take care of themselves just
fine and don't mind being without their human for some time.

My cat does like to snuggle up at night in the couch or sneak into the
bedroom. (To sleep under the bed).

It also depends on the age of the cat and the way they are raised of course.
My cat is 16 years old now, and quite happily sleeps for most of the day in a
sunny spot inside our home. Whilst she used to always like wandering around
outside when she was younger.

~~~
stevewodil
Dogs depended on humans through evolution which differs from cats which were
simply worshiped by humans

or something like that idk

------
RankingMember
For those cooped up in a place with limited windows and cat(s)/dog(s) in
residence, check out a Youtuber named Paul Dinning. He makes hours-long videos
of birds/squirrels you can cast and leave running during the day.

~~~
raesene9
There's quite a wide range of what I tend to call "Cat TV" channels on
Youtube. Our two cats are fans, quite happily watch birds/squirrels etc on YT
.

Only thing I'd say is make sure that the screen you run it on can't be easily
knocked over by a cat pouncing on it as they try to catch what's on screen.

------
patcheudor
Add in a micropayment scheme with a cat friendly interface and profit!

~~~
wdelvi
I always like to joke that it's free to download except that you have to
enable Amazon One Click Purchasing.... haha

------
Insanity
That's a pretty cute idea.

Not sure how I'd feel about my cat continously jumping on my device though.
Nevermind just letting it lie around the house for her to play with.

But that might have more to do with the behaviour of my cat! :P

~~~
wdelvi
Definitely a concern! I always say that this is "not the best solution, just
the most accessible one,"

Many of our users use old devices or screen protectors. Eventually, we'd like
to be able to offer physical smart toys too!

------
watertom
Much easier than using a joystick.

